
Amazon increases minimum wage for all U.S. workers to $15 an hour - doppp
https://techcrunch.com/2018/10/02/amazon-minimum-wage/
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18120221](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18120221),
which was posted first, which seems fair given the karma lottery.

We do have a plan to distribute karma across multiple posts of the same story,
but haven't gotten a chance to work on it yet.

------
tuke
I knew Amazon was powerful, but didn't know they had the authority to raise
the minimum wage "for all U.S. workers." Wow. Incredible. Other companies can
only raise the wage for their own employees.

------
stefs
i wanted to read this article but techcrunch's oath GDPR privacy panel
represents the cutting edge of dark patterns.

~~~
svendbt
Firefox + the "I don't care about cookies" add-on is a must these days if you
browse the web from EU.

